# 毎日は vs. 毎日



## kawaii_ty

Question: 「テレビを　よく　見ますか。」 
「そうですね、毎日は　＿＿＿。」 
１．見ます ２．見ません ３．見ました ４．見ないでした   

Why 見ません is the right answer? 
 I think both １．見ます ２．見ません are correct. 
 Someone told me it is because the "は" behind "毎日は".

 How come? "は" is used to emphasize. isnt it?


----------



## YangMuye

ha is often used with certain adverbs, especially those expressing quantity, frequency, degree and condition.
It's also common to use it in negative sentences.

Mainichiha ~ shimasen sounds like: "yes, he does, not everyday, though", that is, "often".
Mainich ~ shimasen is ambiguous, it can mean "never" or "often".
The function of this kind of ha is considered as "contrast" by some people, and "negation scope" or "semi negation" by some people else.


----------



## Flaminius

The emphatic function of _-wa_ here works as marking the scope of negation.  In other words, it limits the negation of "that I watch TV" to a very broad statement "that I watch TV every day."  The implication is the statement "that I watch TV" is true at a lesser frequency.


----------



## Wishfull

The natural, idiomatic, and set-phrase answers to the question: 「テレビを　よく　見ますか。」 are:

そうですね、毎日は見ません。
そうですね、毎日見ます。

In this specific context, the negative answer comes after 毎日は, and the affirmative answer comes after 毎日.
It's easy. Just remember it.

There is no grammatical explanation.
They're merely  set phrases.


----------



## Flaminius

Wishfull said:


> そうですね、毎日は見ません。
> そうですね、毎日見ます。
> ...
> There is no grammatical explanation.
> They're merely  set phrases.


They are not set phrases.  Take out _-wa_ from the negative sentence and you get 毎日見ません.  The meaning of the sentence changes from "I do not watch TV every day" to "Every day, I don't watch TV."

There should be a grammatical explanation for what the _-wa_ was doing in the original sentence in order to prevent being interpreted as total negation.  If my explanation may not have been sufficient, I am open for a better account.


----------



## Wishfull

@Flaminius
Your explanation is perfect. I don't have any objection.

@YangMuye
Please ignore the post #4.


----------



## YangMuye

Wishfull said:


> They're merely set phrases.


個人的には「否定の範囲」という説明よりも、そのほうが好きですね。
否定文で「は」がよく使われるのは事実です。


「否定の範囲」という説には納得できません。
まず「部分否定」という読みを得るためには「は」の存在は必ずしも必要ではない、ということを説明しなければなないのですね。


しいて言えば、この「は」の使い方は、「対照のは」のほうに近いと思います。
例えば、
「毎日はしません」は「することはしますが、毎日はしません」
「少しはできます」は「うまくはできませんが、すこしはできます」
「月末には返す」は「すぐ返すことはできないが、月末には返す」
というふうに解釈してもいいですね。


しかし、そういうように顕在的な(explict)文脈がなくても使えることも、使える副詞が限定的であることと、肯定か否定と呼応することも、多くの言語で同じことを言うために違う副詞を用いねばならないことは、恐らく簡単には説明できないでしょう。


とりあえず「～は～ません」を「set phrase」として覚えていれば問題ないと思います。


----------



## Tonky

YangMuye said:


> とりあえず「～は～ません」を「set phrase」として覚えていれば問題ないと思います。


私は「set phrase」とすることはあまりお勧めしたくないですね。「私はテレビを見ません」と「私はテレビは見ません」では意味が違ってきますから。
YangMuyeさんの拘りは最近理解できるようになってきましたし、初級の授業において、否定文に「は」が使われることが多いと教えることについては異論ありませんが。セットとして機械的に教えてしまうことこそ、「は」とその他の助詞との混乱の原因じゃないかと個人的に思っています。

「テレビを*よく*見ますか」の質問に対する返答として、「*毎日*は」と「は」がつくと、次に否定が来る、というのは日本語話者であれば誰でも想定できますし、「毎日は・・・」と言葉を濁しても「毎日は見ません」という意味だと理解できるのは確かです。が、これは「は」の機能たる所以です。つまり返答者次第で「*テレビ*をよく見ますか」→「そうですね、*ニュース*は(よく)見ます」という返答もありえるわけです。ですので、セットとしてしまうのは・・・(否定的述語を入れてください＾＾)。「は」が否定文に必ずしも必要な成分というわけではありません。「は」は意味を付加する係助詞であって、格助詞ではないですから。
*edit*
ちょっと説明不足かもしれないと思ったので補足します。
この問題は「よく」と「毎日」の意味の違いが理解できているか、というところがミソなわけです。つまり、質問に「よく」とあり、答えに「毎日は」とあるので、否定にしなければならないと学習者が思えるかどうか、というものなのです。＜は+否定＞を問う問題ではないということです。​
ちなみに「否定の"は"」は「対照の"は"」の範疇であり、その対照となるものが否定・肯定だということだと思いますが、どうでしょうか。説明としては、ここで使われている「は」の機能は部分否定で、否定範囲「毎日」を示しているもの、というのが一番整合性があり、しっくりくると思います。


----------



## YangMuye

Tonky said:


> 私は「set phrase」とすることはあまりお勧めしたくないですね。「私はテレビを見ません」と「私はテレビは見ません」では意味が違ってきますから。
> YangMuyeさんの拘りは最近理解できるようになってきましたし、初級の授業において、否定文に「は」が使われることが多いと教えることについては異論ありませんが。セットとして機械的に教えてしまうことこそ、「は」とその他の助詞との混乱の原因じゃないかと個人的に思っています。


そうですね。初級の授業では混乱を引かないように否定文でも「が」を使えと教えることが多いのもその原因ではないでしょうか。
機械的に教えるのはよくないと私もそう思います。

私は「set phrase」は、機械的なものだとは思っていませんし、「set phraseだから、否定だったら「ハ」をつけろ」という考えも一度もしていません。
ただずっと考えていますが、いわゆる「整合性のある」文法の位置づけはどのようにすればいいのでしょうか、と。



Tonky said:


> 「テレビをよく見ますか」の質問に対する返答として、「毎日は」と「は」がつくと、次に否定が来る、というのは日本語話者であれば誰でも想定できますし、「毎日は・・・」と言葉を濁しても「毎日は見ません」という意味だと理解できるのは確かです。が、これは「は」の機能たる所以です。つまり返答者次第で「テレビをよく見ますか」→「そうですね、ニュースは(よく)見ます」という返答もありえるわけです。ですので、セットとしてしまうのは・・・(否定的述語を入れてください＾＾)。「は」が否定文に必ずしも必要な成分というわけではありません。「は」は意味を付加する係助詞であって、格助詞ではないですから。


おっしゃるように、毎日とハがつくと、次に否定が来る、そういう発想こそ、セットフレーズの証拠になるのではないか、と思います。
しかも、「ニュースは見ます」はその文脈でないと座りが悪くなるに対して、「毎日は見ません」は文脈がなくても十分に通じることから、やはり区別したほうがいいのでは、と思います。



Tonky said:


> ちなみに「否定の"は"」は「対照の"は"」の範疇であり、その対照となるものが否定・肯定だということだと思いますが、どうでしょうか。説明としては、ここで使われている「は」の機能は部分否定で、否定範囲「毎日」を示しているもの、というのが一番整合性があり、しっくりくると思います。


そうですね。それを言うなら、そもそも「主題のハ」も「対照のハ」に入りますね。さらに「条件のバ」も「対照のハ」にしたいのですが、やはりそのほうが一番整合性があるのではないでしょうか。

副詞の性格はそれぞれ、例えば、「ぜんぜん」「決して」などはもっぱら「否定」と共起し、
「とても」「非常に」「本当に」など主として「肯定」と共起し、「は」が付かず、部分否定にもなりません、
「かならずしも」は必ず部分否定を表し、「全く」は全部否定か全部肯定を表します。
「大体」「殆ど」は「ハ」がついても、つかなくても、部分否定か部分肯定です…
「正確には」「厳密的には」「正しくは」などは、条件形「～に言えば」に近いです。
「実は」「本当は」は、「に」の付いていない形で、使われます。
そして「本当は」は「ハ」を落として、「本当」だけでも言えます。

つまり、「ハ」に「対照」の用法があることを知っていても、知らない副詞を正しく使えることには無理があるわけです。
「整合性のある」説明を教えられたから、「対照」の構造を使って、「非常にはよくない」のような文を作り出してしまうのは、これもまた「機械的に」ですね。

私は、整合性がある説明は「偏旁」で、「セットフレーズ」は「漢字」のようのものだと思います。
「偏旁」を教える意味は認めています、それでも、「漢字」は一つ一つ学ばねばなりません。
こう考えると、「set phrase」も悪くないようになってきますね。


ちなみに、私が反対した「negation scopeのハ」は「否定のは」ではなく、「否定範囲のは」、よく覚えていませんが、久野が提唱した、日本語の否定のスコープは極めて狭い、通常動詞しか含まれない。とかのような主張ですが……


----------



## Tonky

YangMuye said:


> 副詞の性格はそれぞれ、例えば、「ぜんぜん」「決して」などはもっぱら「否定」と共起し、
> 「とても」「非常に」「本当に」など主として「肯定」と共起し、「は」が付かず、部分否定にもなりません、
> 「かならずしも」は必ず部分否定を表し、「全く」は全部否定か全部肯定を表します。


共起という面から言うのであれば(最近では「全然」も肯定で使われるケースが増えてはいますが)、「毎日は～ません」を一つのセットとして覚えることは悪くないと思いますよ。ただ、それは上に書かれた「～は～ません」そのものをセットとして覚えるのとは違いますよね。



> 「正確には」「厳密的には」「正しくは」などは、条件形「～に言えば」に近いです。
> 「実は」「本当は」は、「に」の付いていない形で、使われます。
> そして「本当は」は「ハ」を落として、「本当」だけでも言えます。


ただし、これにはちょっと納得がいきません。が、本題からかなり脱線してしまうので・・・また別の機会にでも議論できればいいですね。


----------

